# Need some suggestions!



## Olivia963 (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi everyone, my brother is a developer and I'm assisting him for the first time. I designed this page: https://www.stephendurbinandassociates.com/. Does it need any changes? Please leave some suggestions. It will help me a lot. Thank you.


----------



## vofisunu (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello,
the speed of loading the site is low for our days in my opinion


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 23, 2020)

Very nice design.


----------

